# Sistema und Roboter



## E-Michl (16 April 2010)

Hallo.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie Roboter mit Sistema behandelt werden?
Auto stop / redz. Geschwindigkeit / General Stop


----------



## Safety (17 April 2010)

Hallo, 
Roboter sind genau so zu beurteilen wie andere Gefahren auch.
Was Deine Bezeichnungen genau beinhalten kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber wenn es sich um Betriebsarten zum Sicherheitskonzept handelt müssen sie auch berechnet werden. Man geht hier von Überlagerten Gefahren aus so das alle Achsen bzw. die Antriebsregler in eine gemeinsame Sifu gehören.  Welche Daten hast Du vom Hersteller bekommen?


----------

